# Hello from Russia



## Rudankort (Nov 1, 2017)

Hello All!

Another newbie here. After a very long break I have returned to my hobby of making music on my PC. Last time I tried it, it was Cakewalk Home Studio, sound fonts and Sound Blaster Live. Things have changed a little bit since then.  I decided to catch up on this stuff after I returned from my last trip to Norway and started working on a small movie about it. I also needed a music track. So I grabbed Reaper, Composer Cloud, some plugins on Waves sales and tried to figure it all out. It was a lot of fun, and I got hooked. Hope to make much more music in the future.

This forum has already been of great help. Thanks to everyone maintaining it and participating in the discussions. Maybe I will also post something useful as we go forwards.

By way of introduction, here is my Norway movie mentioned above. I'm sure I made lots of stupid mistakes in it, but still hope you will enjoy it.


----------



## Jaap (Nov 1, 2017)

Ah that beautiful Norway! Went there last year on a holiday and one of the most beautiful countries to be honest.

Enjoyed your music. Didn't listen with a critical ear, just enjoyed the scenery in combi with the music.

Welcome back to VI Rudankort!


----------



## jonathanparham (Nov 1, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## Kevin Fortin (Nov 1, 2017)

Welcome! I enjoyed your movie.


----------



## and- (Nov 2, 2017)

Hi Rudankort. Welcome to the forum.

The movie is great! Beautiful scenery, well captured and put together. The music fits well.


----------

